# A Linux Distro that can run on 256MB of RAM?



## simon726

I have a IBM Netvista 6648-TAF desktop computer system and this particular computer system has around 256MB of RAM. The maximum amount of RAM that this system could handle is 512MB of RAM. The memory type that this system uses is SDRAM PC133.

The specifications for this system can be founded here:
Overview - NetVista 6648

Anyways, I want to know if there is a particular Linux distribution out there that can run on the amount of RAM specified. 

Right now, the system is running Windows XP Professional SP2 - it hasn't been used recently for about 4 years now. Now, I'm planning to repurpose this as a Linux Desktop system or a hardware-based firewall.

My question is, which particular Linux distro do you suggestion in this situation?


----------



## JMPC

Puppy Linux should work well.
Puppy Linux Community Home - Getting Started

You could also try:
Xubuntu


----------



## Dwarflord

JMPC said:


> Puppy Linux should work well.
> Puppy Linux Community Home - Getting Started
> 
> You could also try:
> Xubuntu


I agree, and a good choice!
LUbuntu would also be a good one.


----------



## SteveThePirate

Hi,

I agree with JMPC. Puppy would work best as it uses a window manager rather than a desktop environment, the advantage of this is that it uses less resources which is better for older computers. Xubuntu however uses the Xfce desktop environment which is still low resource usage but offers a more full featured OS. I would recommend trying both on a Live CD environment to see which works best with your system.

Any other questions feel free to ask

Steve


----------



## SteveThePirate

Dwarflord said:


> I agree, and a good choice!
> LUbuntu would also be a good one.


Lubuntu is another good low resource OS using the LXDE environment but this DE is still new and i would not fully recommend it if you are new to Linux but would not discourage it either. I would actually recommend PeppermintOS if you like the look of the LXDE environment as it's a fork of Linux Mint which i personally think is better as it includes everything you need already installed (drivers, basic programs etc) Again try it and see, you might just like it :grin:

Steve


----------



## hal8000

Its not so much the distribution, but the desktop environment that uses all the resources.
For 256M you need to look at Openbox, Fluxbox, FVWM, LXDE, or XFCE. Something customized like Puppy Linux or DamnSmallLinux should also work well, as has already been suggested.
However the following link has distros that have been tested on a custom lightweight PC
so should help in your choice:

What's the best lightweight Linux distro? | TuxRadar Linux


----------



## Maroman68

I agree with Hal, its not so much the distro as it is the desktop environment. I have done some looking on this myself because I love to use linux and still make it use as few resources as possible. Puppy linux (most likely Lucid pup, slacko pup, or mac pup would be best) is a good choice. However personally on a machine with so few resources I would recommend Bodhi linux. It is Ubuntu based with access to the Ubuntu software center. It uses the Enlightenment 17 desktop environment and will run well on 128mb of RAM! Best of luck and let us know which distro you decide on.


----------



## darfvayda

Lubuntu is the best IMO


----------



## simon726

I'm just wondering, is it possible to use the particular computer in question - as a "security appliance"?

I'm just curious to tell this and I know that the drawback of using an old computer as a security appliance - is the amount of power it uses. If I were to keep it on all the time - then I would pay a lot - in electricity bills.

I'm not going forward with the security appliance route at the time, but I want to know if you have any suggestions in which particular Linux Distrobution could double as a "security firewall" (or router)?


----------

